# connected to internet but web pages won't load



## shakmbakm (May 31, 2008)

I have an alienware computer, i'm not sure if that is related to the problem or not. When i connect to the internet wirelessly or wired. It says i have a strong connection but when i try to load a page it says unable to connect. some pages come up. Pages like steampowered, Yahoo search, hellgatelondon, don't work. It seems like more and more are not working. I just reformated my computer in hopes it would fix it and it has continued. I hope some one can help.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you tried power cycling your modem/router? Have you tried releasing and renewing your IP address? If not then try this, here is how you do it (remember to close your browser first);

1. Go to start and select Run
2. Type CMD and hit enter
3. Type ipconfig /release
4. Hit enter
5 Type ipconfig /renew
6. Hit enter

Now open Internet Explorer and try browsing to some websites. If this does not work, then contact your ISP and ask them to reset your IP address. If that does not work then they will have some more steps to work through.


----------



## shakmbakm (May 31, 2008)

i don't run through a modem or router but i don't think i have tried to renew. I will try that and get back.


----------



## shakmbakm (May 31, 2008)

it seems like its trying to load them now but they still are not comeing up.


----------

